# Tropical Storm Isaac and All People In It's Path  (edited title)



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 25, 2012)

OK..   So Isaac is heading our way I guess...  PLEASE, anybody that will be in the path of Isaac, take all precautions and monitor the path..  I know it's not going to be a strong storm, But always be prepared for the worst... Good Luck to all and prayers are with us all as well...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was going to do a Butt on Sunday...  But I don't really want to fight the weather...  plus I will be taking care of things outside..  I also have 2 other houses I have to look after as the owners are out of state...


----------



## whittling chip (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm glad you posted this. We're in Largo (Tampa/St. Pete.....home of the RNC this week).

We were suppose to smoke some spatchcock yardbirds for a bunch of friends and employees but we couldn't find any thawed chickens. Everything at the store is frozen, solid as a rock. I guess we wont have smoked whatever for a hurricane party. We wont be able to evacuate due to the RNC convention and media in town. We decided we'll just bunker down.

Tomorrow morning we'll start cleaning the yard from anything that can fly. Based on the reports we'll probably start closing the shutters on Sunday night.

Hope everyone in the path stays safe.

WC


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 25, 2012)

Stay safe my friend.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2012)

Our south and central Florida members need to be preparing it may only be a cat 1 but it's a wide storm and you know there will be tornado's. North and especially NW members need to pay attention and get ready to prepare if the track they forecast proves correct but our members in Alabama better be paying attention as well it sounds like the track may shift west more. They also forecast it to be at least cat 2 before it hits the coast


----------



## eman (Aug 26, 2012)

Praying for all our gulf coast folks ! This thing is shifting westward w/ every new update.  Starting to have a REAL familiar path.

http://www.sfwmd.gov/sfwmd/common/images/weather/plots/storm_09


----------



## miamirick (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks for the thoughts guys,  but not to worry, got everything tied up and secure around the house  storm doesn't look bad at all just a bunch of rain and some wind gusts,   our biggest worry is that the power goes off for a couple days,   fpl wont come out during a storm so if it cuts off early we are up the proverbial creek   i'll post some good wind pictures later as it goes by,  those guys in the keys will get it worse than in south fla    but they don't care down there  too busy chilling!  













hurricane.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Aug 26, 2012


----------



## badbob (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck to all of you! Hurricanes s**k! I'm still chainsawing tree stumps from "Ike"!


----------



## dls1 (Aug 26, 2012)

eman said:


> Praying for all our gulf coast folks ! This thing is shifting westward w/ every new update.  Starting to have a REAL familiar path.
> 
> http://www.sfwmd.gov/sfwmd/common/images/weather/plots/storm_09


You're right about that REAL familiar path. Just keeps veering left. A hurricane watch was issued a little earlier for the entire Gulf coast east of the Mississippi. Forward movement and wind speeds are also picking up. Good luck all.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/092352.shtml?gm_track#contents


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 26, 2012)

Now everybody from FL to LA can try to figure out where it's going good luck y'all


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 26, 2012)

so far afternoon thunderstorms are worse than this.....  meteorologist's will just keep scaring people all around the gulf coast until it finally makes landfall...  and then they can say where it's gonna hit...  good luck to all


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 27, 2012)

Please all of you smoking friends....stay safe and keep us posted on how yall are!  I am off work today...going to get GAS....(since the $ always go sky high here when a Hurricane comes thru)...and take care of our pool area.  We always get thunderstorms and rain from them.  We are right next to Huntsville, AL (North Alabama).  Hide your smokers and grills....LOL!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 27, 2012)

Please everyone stay safe and I'll be thinking of you all until this is over.


----------



## dls1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks like most of FL got off relatively unharmed when Isaac started veering WNW. The hurricane warning for all of FL west discontinued a little earlier for the entire State East and South of the Panhandle. The North coast of the Gulf is still in danger.

The way this things building and heading, it's starting to look like Son of Katrina, which hit 8/29/2005.

Good luck all.


----------



## frosty (Aug 27, 2012)

Imagine having to repeatedly fly through a hurricane like the Hurricane Hunters do!  The 53rd Weather Reconnaissance Squadron out of Keesler AFB in Biloxi, Mississippi are actually a RESERVE Squadron! 

Good luck to them!!!


----------



## dls1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Frosty said:


> Imagine having to repeatedly fly through a hurricane like the Hurricane Hunters do!  The 53rd Weather Reconnaissance Squadron out of Keesler AFB in Biloxi, Mississippi are actually a RESERVE Squadron!
> 
> Good luck to them!!!


In addition to being reservists flying C130s, the 53rd is the only military Hurricane Hunter group in the world.

NOAA's civilian Hurricane Hunters are based at MacDill AFB in Tampa, and a few years ago I had a chance to hitch a ride on a couple of their missions. For low level penetration and entry, they use Lockheed P3s. For periphery and overhead surveillance (if possible), they use Gulfstream GIVs. I had a ride on each, and believe me when I say that the former is far more "entertaining".

As bad as it make look, it really isn't. The professionalism  and skill of the crew is beyond reproach. Upon entry, you hit a ton of hard rain, and a lot of buffeting, but the flight deck crew does a lot of weaving and dodging to find holes to get through as calmly as possible. Once you hit the eye, it's like entering a calm, sunlit valley. The exit is similar to the entry followed by a sharp turn and reentry and exit from a different angle. The flight path resembles the number 4, and the process may be repeated several times at different altitudes. All in all, I've had a few commercial flights that have been worse.

I recall being told that, since inception, they have only lost one plane and crew, and that was in the mid 1950s.

A little more info can be found at this link > http://www.sptimes.com/2007/webspecials07/special_reports/hurricane-hunter/


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 27, 2012)

That's cool dls..  a coworker and I were just talking about this and couldn't imagine the experience...


----------



## boykjo (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone heard from Al and liz... the hurricane is right in their path ..... hoping all is well with them........


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 27, 2012)

>>>>>>>>[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]The way this things building and heading, it's starting to look like Son of Katrina, which hit 8/29/2005.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]That is not even close..Katrina came across the keys as a cat3 and was a cat 5 hurricane in the Gulf and hit landfall as a 3.  157 mph winds...[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Issac is still a tropical storm..winds 70 mph..[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I am 30 miles from Destin and it is cloudy but no wind yet..[/color]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]We are prepared for bad weather here..[/font]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  [/color]


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 27, 2012)

Stay safe my friends..  like I said earlier..  our afternoon thunder boomers are worse than what this had to offer us...  Al and all the others in the path please check in periodically to inform us everything's ok


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 27, 2012)

I drove back to central FL today from just outside Tallahassee and I saw around 200 or so bucket and pole handling trucks. One rest area was packed with Electric Company trucks I don't think there was a spot left including on the grass there were so many of them. Not sure where they are staging at but there are a bunch of them heading that direction. This is not a Katrina but it is huge and if it slows like they are saying it's going to there will be lots of rain. I hit off and on rain all the way down here but nothing bad. Y'all stay safe


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck Ya'll. We want you back , so we can continue to aggrivate you (LOL). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Prayers sent for your safety............


----------



## mr500 (Aug 27, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> I drove back to central FL today from just outside Tallahassee and I saw around 200 or so bucket and pole handling trucks. One rest area was packed with Electric Company trucks I don't think there was a spot left including on the grass there were so many of them. Not sure where they are staging at but there are a bunch of them heading that direction. This is not a Katrina but it is huge and if it slows like they are saying it's going to there will be lots of rain. I hit off and on rain all the way down here but nothing bad. Y'all stay safe


Most of the trucks went to Daytona Speedway. Loads of parking. Im sure theyll be dispatched out soon if not already. Looks like here in orlando area we dodged one.

Its no katrina or Andrew but with with these things you really do not know!!

M


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 27, 2012)

mr500 said:


> Most of the trucks went to Daytona Speedway. Loads of parking. Im sure theyll be dispatched out soon if not already. Looks like here in orlando area we dodged one.
> 
> Its no katrina or Andrew but with with these things you really do not know!!
> 
> M


They must have left the Speedway because most were headed west on I-10 and north on US 19 toward I-10 You are right about never really knowing it's a huge system and if it slows down it's gonna produce lots of rain and still gives it a chance to get stronger


----------



## mr500 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yepp headed up to 10 then over to La im sure. Some of those guys came all way here from Va. makin sum big moneyyyy hahahah

just glad it past us up THIS time


----------



## eman (Aug 30, 2012)

Once again ,The day after the storm the fecal matter hits the fan, Lots of backwater flooding and evacuations, Dam at a state park lake is in sure danger of failing. Whole town along the river below it is mandatory evacuated.  1 mile on either side of the river for over 100 miles evacuated.

All the levees and flood gates they built to protect New Orleans has stopped the water from draining as it should. Places that have NEVER had water have 7 feet plus in homes.  No reason for folks to loose everything they own in a cat 1 storm.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 30, 2012)

that certainly does not sound very good...  everything ok with you ?  we got threw unscathed...   prayers are out to all in need


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 30, 2012)

eman said:


> Once again ,The day after the storm the fecal matter hits the fan, Lots of backwater flooding and evacuations, Dam at a state park lake is in sure danger of failing. Whole town along the river below it is mandatory evacuated.  1 mile on either side of the river for over 100 miles evacuated.
> 
> All the levees and flood gates they built to protect New Orleans has stopped the water from draining as it should. Places that have NEVER had water have 7 feet plus in homes.  No reason for folks to loose everything they own in a cat 1 storm.


Dang it - I hope you are OK and this flooding passes you by. Keep us posted


----------



## eman (Sep 9, 2012)

Water has receded in 95% of the flooded areas. Now the swamp water is being pulled out and the fish kills have started. took our fresh water fishing years to recover from katrina  and then gustav and now issac..

  Hopefully there will be some serious federal investigations into how much damage the flood gates and walls that were constructed after katrina caused with issac.


----------

